# Rocky Mountain Blizzard und Vertex



## Brenda (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

suche Rocky Mountain Blizzard oder Vertex komplett oder als Rahmenset in 18 bzw. 18,5 Zoll.

Das Blizzard vom Baujahr her ab ca. 1999 bis 2010. Das Vertex ab 1996.

Zustand sollte nicht zu abgerockt sein.

Danke fürs Nachschauen.

VG Brenda


----------



## Brenda (1. Februar 2015)

up.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brenda (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Suche ist weiterhin aktuell.

Grüße Brenda


----------



## ratzefratz (13. April 2015)

Schau mal Kleinange Ebay , Rocky Blizzard


----------



## ratzefratz (13. April 2015)

Rocky in 19 Zoll , fast keine Kratzer!! Muß nur geputzt werden . Manitu Black , Magura Bremse , Hügi Nabe , Reynolds 853 von 92 , Bild im Hintergrund EXTRA . Sanchez der Importeur von Rocky hat auch ein gemaltes Bild (60• 60) auf Leinwand . Hängt in der Eingangshalle . NUR ANRUFE keine Mails!!

Kann auch versendet werden mit Hermes( 40 Euro ) .


----------



## Brenda (14. April 2015)

Hi,

danke schon gesehen. 19 Zoll ist leider zu groß. Muss 18,5 sein.

VG Brenda


----------



## ratzefratz (14. April 2015)

49 cm gemessen , Mitte bis mitte


----------



## ratzefratz (14. April 2015)

Sorry , Mitte bis Ende Sattelstützkannte


----------



## Brenda (14. April 2015)

Ah ok,

und wie lang ist die Oberrohrlänge von Mitte bis Mitte direkt am Rohr entlang gemessen?

VG


----------



## ratzefratz (14. April 2015)

Kann ich Dir erst Samstag schreiben


----------



## ratzefratz (18. April 2015)

Hallo. Brenda ,
56, 3 cm gemessen Mitte bis Mitte  Oberrohr entlang . Bin 182 , passt super . 
MfG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brenda (1. November 2015)

Suche angepasst.

VG Brenda


----------



## ratzefratz (1. November 2015)

Hab's an meinen Neffen verschenkt


----------



## Brenda (31. Januar 2016)

Suche weiterhin aktuell.

Vg Brenda


----------



## ratzefratz (31. Januar 2016)

NEIN!!


----------

